# Presenza fastidiosa in portage (per quanto giusta)

## Lestaat

Girovagando mi sono imbattuto su un software linux che francamente speravo di non trovare in portage.

Per quanto sia sacrosanto che ci sia, personalmente provo fastidio.

```
* app-crypt/trousers

     Available versions:  ~0.2.1 ~0.2.3 ~0.2.5

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://trousers.sf.net

     Description:         An open-source TCG Software Stack (TSS) v1.1 implementation

```

 :Sad:   :Mad:   :Confused: 

----------

## SilverXXX

E perchè scusa?

----------

## Cazzantonio

e che roba è?

oops... o mio dio ho visto anche io...

Antatema su di loro!   :Twisted Evil: 

Dite che un'appello per la rimozione di un software è mai stato fatto su bugzilla?

Ok la libertà di scelta ma dare supporto ufficialmente ad un progetto così diabolico mi sembra rendersi partecipi della colpa no?

Ah se anche noi avessimo una moralità seria come debian... (che non mi piace come distro ma come filosofia si...)

Viva la GPLv3 che spero tanto renda impossibili certe cose!

----------

## codadilupo

sono assolutamente d'accordo.

Qui non si tratta di poter leggere formati proprietari (violando o meno copyright e brevetti: sono questi ultimi a violare la mia libertà).

Qui si tratta di assecondare l'uso di tecnologie che non possono - per principio - avere un corrispettivo free.

Coda

----------

## SilverXXX

Boh, mi sembra che vediate solo le parti negative della cose, che oltretutto non siete costretti ad usare  :Confused: 

----------

## Lestaat

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Boh, mi sembra che vediate solo le parti negative della cose, che oltretutto non siete costretti ad usare 

 

Senza nessuna polemica ma per sincera voglia di capire un altro punto di vista, mi diresti quali sono le parti "positive"?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Boh, mi sembra che vediate solo le parti negative della cose, che oltretutto non siete costretti ad usare 

 

Prima che "pratico" il problema è "morale" per me... beh basta leggere la mia firma per capire come la penso su queste cose...

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

>  *SilverXXX wrote:*   Boh, mi sembra che vediate solo le parti negative della cose, che oltretutto non siete costretti ad usare  
> 
> Senza nessuna polemica ma per sincera voglia di capire un altro punto di vista, mi diresti quali sono le parti "positive"?

 

positiva è la libertà di scelta no?  e qui mi fermo perchp ho capito ben poco di cosa faccia quel software.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## SilverXXX

come ha detto cicco, a noi rimane piena libertà di scelta.

I punti positivi riguardano la sicurezza dei propri dati (le possibili applicazioni sono tante)

----------

## Lestaat

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> come ha detto cicco, a noi rimane piena libertà di scelta.
> 
> I punti positivi riguardano la sicurezza dei propri dati (le possibili applicazioni sono tante)

 

non credo che il trusted computing renda i dati più sicuri ne direttamente ne indirettamente.

Come qualsiasi studio sul tema ha ben dimostrato l'unica via per la sicurezza dei dati digitali è l'utilizzo di software open-source.

Ci sono tonnellate di documentazione a riguardo in rete e libri su libri. Il trusted computing può servire esclusivamente per il controllo dei flussi di dati.

Non sono certo io dal mio piccolo ufficetto a dirlo ma tutti gli studosi del campo della sicurezza reti.

----------

## SilverXXX

Vuoi un esempio pratico?

portatile: Tutto il sistema è "trusted": kernel, grub, etc (ti devi compilare e firmare tutto te, ma con gentoo non è un grosso problema) e tutti i dati sono criptati. Senza la tua password iniziale non parte una mazza e i dati sono al sicuro. 

Senza sfociare nelle cose più estreme, un chip crittografico come fritz si può usare per mantenere criptata tutta la home.

Noi non abbaiamo grossi problemi, mica ce lo impongono di usarlo.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Il trusted computing può servire esclusivamente per il controllo dei flussi di dati.

 

A me già il fatto che qualcuno o qualcosa controlli il flusso dei dati indipendentemente dalla mia volontà pare tanto...

Ok il TC avrà anche utilizzi leciti e addirittura utili... ma il pericolo che rappresenta è alto!

E se poi qualcuno decide che non puoi più utilizzare supporti non certificati? Programmi non certificati? sistemi operativi non certificati?

Alcune idee del TC sono carine (crittare i dati in uscita dalla tastiera è utile per stroncare i keylogger) ma tutto il resto è una limitazione della mia libertà (poter intercettare e utilizzare a piacimento i dati in viaggio tra le periferiche... soprattuto quelle video e audio  :Wink:  )

Senza contare il rischio di backdoor implementate via hardware...

----------

## SilverXXX

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Lestaat wrote:*   Il trusted computing può servire esclusivamente per il controllo dei flussi di dati. 
> 
> A me già il fatto che qualcuno o qualcosa controlli il flusso dei dati indipendentemente dalla mia volontà pare tanto...
> 
> Ok il TC avrà anche utilizzi leciti e addirittura utili... ma il pericolo che rappresenta è alto!
> ...

 

Ecco con questo sono d'accordo. Ma il problema non è lo strumento, ma l'uso sbagliato!  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Ecco con questo sono d'accordo. Ma il problema non è lo strumento, ma l'uso sbagliato! 

 

Eh beh ma anche lo strumento dipende come viene concepito... sinceramente il TC viene presentato e sviluppato più per utilizzi dannosi che utili... Non si può ogni volta cascare dalle nuvole e a danno fatto dire "ma come... io pensavo sarebbe stato usato per fini utili..."

Anche il nucleare ha dei fini utili (attualmente è la fonte di energia migliore e più pulita) tuttavia se permetti ha anche degli utilizzi decisamente negativi per cui nessuno si stupisce se il suo utilizzo passa attraverso una fitta maglia di controlli...

Stessa cosa dicasi per il TC

----------

## SilverXXX

Infatti: molte delle visioni più funeste sono proibite dalla legge di qualunque paese civile.

----------

## codadilupo

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Infatti: molte delle visioni più funeste sono proibite dalla legge di qualunque paese civile.

 

da cui, ovviamente, lasci fuori francia a stati uniti, evidentemente. Ora, considerando che il TC arriva proprio dal monopolista informatico statunitense che ben conosciamo, direi che da un incivile non puo' certo arrivare un uso civile di una tecnologia. Come la metti la metti, per me, resta non un rischio, ma un sicuro danno.

Parafrasando un poeta antico: Una pistola é una pistola é una pistola.

Non c'e' modo di usarla bene.

Coda

----------

## richard77

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Parafrasando un poeta antico: Una pistola é una pistola é una pistola.
> 
> Non c'e' modo di usarla bene.
> ...

 

Si vede che non conosci McGyver...

Scherzi a parte, anch'io sono contro il TC, ma non penso che se linux non lo supporta a quei signori cambi qualcosa. Penso che la cosa migliore sia non acquistare sistemi del genere e spiegare a tutti (zii, nonne, cuggini etc) che fregatura siano.

Pero' se ci sono usi utili di Fritz, anche se diversi da quelli per cui (esplicitamente o no) sono stati progettati, tanto vale sfruttarlo. Anzi, penso che questo dimostri ancora di più la fotrrza dell'Open Source.

Il problema è che in effetti uno non sa cosa ci sia nel chip e sia esso stesso "trusted".

@Lestaat: io ho forti dubbi che TUTTI siano d'accordo che il software open sia più sicuro (io personalmente, si). Per la crittografia forse si, in generale mi sembra un'affermazione poco equilibrata.

Ovviamente, tutto IMHO.

----------

## SilverXXX

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> da cui, ovviamente, lasci fuori francia a stati uniti, evidentemente. Ora, considerando che il TC arriva proprio dal monopolista informatico statunitense che ben conosciamo, direi che da un incivile non puo' certo arrivare un uso civile di una tecnologia. Come la metti la metti, per me, resta non un rischio, ma un sicuro danno.
> 
> Parafrasando un poeta antico: Una pistola é una pistola é una pistola.
> ...

 

La speranza è che, vivendo in uno stato civile (l'americo lo è di meno del nostro) moltissime affermazioni "esagerate" non avvengano. Poi se ci sono, mi prendo un computer tc, ci metto un so tc e faccio cause a destra e a manca  :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> Si vede che non conosci McGyver...

 

Oh, no. Ma non ricordo una puntata in cui una pistola sia stata usata bene. Ne ricordo, invece, in cui diversi strumenti di per se' nocivi sono stati riconvertiti in qualcos'altro.

Da qui, il parallelo é: se il progetto servisse a smascherare il TC, penetrarlo, e renderne evidenti i difetti - etici e tecnologici - allora sarei d'accordo con il progetto.

E' quello che fece stallman con le password, é quello che fanno i progetti FS con il software proprietario (da samba a lame).

 *Quote:*   

> Scherzi a parte, anch'io sono contro il TC, ma non penso che se linux non lo supporta a quei signori cambi qualcosa. Penso che la cosa migliore sia non acquistare sistemi del genere e spiegare a tutti (zii, nonne, cuggini etc) che fregatura siano.

 

d'accordo. Ma allora a che scopo supportarlo, scrivendone una versione sotto gpl ?

 *Quote:*   

> Il problema è che in effetti uno non sa cosa ci sia nel chip e sia esso stesso "trusted".

 

 *Quote:*   

> @Lestaat: io ho forti dubbi che TUTTI siano d'accordo che il software open sia più sicuro (io personalmente, si). Per la crittografia forse si, in generale mi sembra un'affermazione poco equilibrata.

 

Il software free é piu' sicuro per te che lo usi. Non é piu' sicuro per la protezione in se' e per se'. Tu sei sicuro che i tuoi dati sono tuoi e non di qualche produttore. Tu sei sicuro che puoi convertirli come e quando vuoi. Sei sicuro che potrai leggerli sempre. Questa é la sicurezza del FS. Il resto sono panzane. Il resto, é fuffa mediatica per software proprietario. E lo dimostra il fatto che non sai cosa ci sia nel chip  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Apetrini

Domanda.... ma le spicifiche del chip sono aperte? Secondo me sarebbe una gran cosa, se ci fossero le specifiche.....

Insomma potrei avere tutte le partizioni criptate sul mio portatile e senza gravare sulla cpu, in quanto le operazioni di decodifica sarebbero svolte dal chip. Meglio di cosi....cosa volete piu dalla vita?

Se poi le specifiche sono oscure, non userei mai questo sistema:

1) Perche avrei paura da rimanere chiuso fuori dal sistema

2) Perche se cripto i miei dati vuol dire che ci tengo, non vorrei mai che i signori che sviluppano questo chippetto abbiano integrato una specie di backdoor per far decriptare velocemente i dati da polizia/finanza/fbi etc...e questo è molto probabile!! Se pensate che in America spedire una mail fuori con pgp forte è considerato un reato io sono quasi convinto che il TC non permetterà criptazioni cosi sicure per l'utente, ma solo apparentemente sicure.

----------

## .:chrome:.

mi unisco a SilverXXX: il trusted computing è stato inventato dalle major dell'entertainment insieme alla cara Microosft con l'unico scopo di estorcere più soldi agli utenti, ma non è detto che questo sia l'unico utilizzo che se ne può fare.

un'automobile è un mezzo innocuo, ma se la uso dentro il giardino di un asilo sono io il criminale, non l'automobile ad esseer sbagliata.

un coltello da macellaio è un'ottima arma per un omicidio, ma può essere usato non per uccidere la gente...

il trusted computing permette di proteggere la riservatezza dei dati. non vedo perché non usarlo.

può darsi benissimo che non abbia colto alcuni aspetti della questione, ma mi sembra che tutta la polemica nasca da un pregiudizio

@Apertini:

sei un po' indietro. il veto da parte degli USA sugli algoritmi crittografici è caduto nel 2001.

se ragioni così (soprattutto per il punto 2) allora non usare più nessun sistema di cruttografia, dato che non ne è rimasto uno solo, sicuro

@Cazzantonio:

non farei tanto affidamento sulla GPLv3, considera che Linus Torvalds l'ha giudicata molto male, e ha detto che il kernel resterà sotto GPLv2. personalmente aspetterò di poterla leggere con i miei occhi

----------

## Apetrini

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se ragioni così (soprattutto per il punto 2) allora non usare più nessun sistema di cruttografia, dato che non ne è rimasto uno solo, sicuro

 

Uno solo? Quale?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   
> 
> se ragioni così (soprattutto per il punto 2) allora non usare più nessun sistema di cruttografia, dato che non ne è rimasto uno solo, sicuro 
> 
> Uno solo? Quale?

 

gli algoritmi che basano l'autenticazione iniziale su scambi di credenziali cripate con AES (in realtà anche 3DES, ma negli ultimi mesi ha preso la via della pensione in favore di AES)

----------

## Apetrini

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> l'autenticazione iniziale 

 

credo proprio di non capire... Vabbe dai, vado a fare colazione.

----------

## codadilupo

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> un'automobile è un mezzo innocuo, ma se la uso dentro il giardino di un asilo sono io il criminale, non l'automobile ad esseer sbagliata.

 

beh, un'automobile non é esattamente un mezzo innocuo. Nemmeno se ( e dico se) non stira nessuno.

 *Quote:*   

> un coltello da macellaio è un'ottima arma per un omicidio, ma può essere usato non per uccidere la gente...

 

un coltello da macellaio é un coltello da macellaio.

L'arma di un omicidio é l'arma di un omicido.

Non credere che il solo fatto che l'una cosa possa essere trasformata nell'altra le faccia diventare la stessa cosa, contemporaneamente.

Mia madre mi ha messo al mondo. Secondo il tuo ragionamento, mia madre mi ha condannato a morire.

Io dico che le cose hanno una natura intrinseca. Puo' essere cambiata, snaturandole. Ma finché il TC non viene snaturato, allora é una cosa non buona.

 *Quote:*   

> @Cazzantonio:
> 
> non farei tanto affidamento sulla GPLv3, considera che Linus Torvalds l'ha giudicata molto male, e ha detto che il kernel resterà sotto GPLv2. personalmente aspetterò di poterla leggere con i miei occhi

 

c'e' anche da dire che torvalds, ogni volta che apre bocca - a meno che escano codice e ingegneria - dice una marea di cazzate  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Non credere che il solo fatto che l'una cosa possa essere trasformata nell'altra le faccia diventare la stessa cosa, contemporaneamente.

 è appunto quello che sto dicendo: non è detto che il TC debba necessariamente essere usato contro gli utenti. può anche avere unìapplicazione in loro favore. non trovi?

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> c'e' anche da dire che torvalds, ogni volta che apre bocca - a meno che escano codice e ingegneria - dice una marea di cazzate 

 questa mi pare un po' cattiva.

anche stallman ha delle idee estremiste, delle volte, tuttavia spero che nessuno metta in discussione la loro autorità.

Torvalds ha le sue buone ragioni

----------

## cloc3

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Domanda.... ma le spicifiche del chip sono aperte? Secondo me sarebbe una gran cosa, se ci fossero le specifiche.....
> 
> 

 

In effetti, credo che questa sarebbe la sola via d'uscita accettabile al problema. Per quanto utopica.

Senza la completa trasparenza, ritengo che questo chip debba essere considerato esclusivamente come una backdoor.

La cosa peggiore la scarsa consapevolezza, nel pubblico, del potere di controllo consegnato a chi controlla dall'esterno il chip (immagino che si tratterà spesso di un soggetto terzo rispetto all'utente).

Tuttavia, ha fatto bene Leestat a titolare "... (per quanto giusta)" .

Il tcg è e resta un oggetto hardware, e il compito del software è quello di aggiornarsi per utilizzarlo al meglio.

Se poi Linux è associato anche a una comunità carica di valori morali sarà compito di questa battersi e vigilare per imporre un uso civile di questo strumento.

----------

## SilverXXX

Le specifiche hardware SONO aperte (motivo per cui nel kernel c'è il driver e il sq è stato scritto per poterlo usare). Il problema è che quelle software, chi implementeranno altri sw, NON SONO aperte.

----------

## lavish

La questione secondo me è abbastanza complessa.

Vi espongo comunque il mio modesto parere:

Hardware di questo genere è nato per determinati scopi che tutti noi sappiamo. Non certo per agevolare la criptazione dei nostri dati. Ora, la comunità open source è in linea di massima contraria dietro ai principi con i quali è stato concepito tale HW e penso che tutti noi siamo consapevoli di quale limitazione della libertà la diffusione di questi prodotti può potenzialmente portare.

Se ci mettiamo a sviluppare sw per queste piattaforme, non ne impediamo la diffusione, anzi la agevoliamo.

Lo so che fa comodo avere un chip che decodifica dati a livello HW senza carico sulla CPU, in sè è una bella cosa. Ma ci sono delle implicazioni, degli effetti collaterali in questo processo e non penso che i vantaggi derivabili siano sufficienti a rendere il TC una "cosa buona".

My 2 cents

----------

## codadilupo

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   Non credere che il solo fatto che l'una cosa possa essere trasformata nell'altra le faccia diventare la stessa cosa, contemporaneamente. è appunto quello che sto dicendo: non è detto che il TC debba necessariamente essere usato contro gli utenti. può anche avere unìapplicazione in loro favore. non trovi?

 

No, non trovo  :Wink: 

Tu dici che il TC puo' essere una cosa buona e una cosa cattiva contemporaneamente - dipendentemente da chi lo usa.

Io dico che una cosa - un ente qualsiasi - é cio' che é finché non lo si snatura. E quando lo si é snaturato non é piu' cio' che era prima. Ovvero: o é buono, o é cattivo. Puo' essere, in momenti diversi, cose diverse, ma non puo' essere contemporaneamente cose diametralmente opposte. E' un po' diverso  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   c'e' anche da dire che torvalds, ogni volta che apre bocca - a meno che escano codice e ingegneria - dice una marea di cazzate  questa mi pare un po' cattiva.
> 
> anche stallman ha delle idee estremiste, delle volte, tuttavia spero che nessuno metta in discussione la loro autorità.
> 
> Torvalds ha le sue buone ragioni

 

Beh, c'e' da dire che quando stallman ha detto qualcosa, in vent'anni, gl'hanno quasi sempre dato contro, salvo poi scoprire che aveva ragione, 10 anni dopo. Torvalds, di contro, ha sempre avuto il sostegno di molti. Salvo poi scoprire che aveva fatto e detto l'ennesima cazzata  :Wink: 

La differenza tra i due, é che non esisterebbe un torvalds, senza uno stallman. Ma stallman non ha avuto bisogno di un torvalds per essere cio' che e'. In sintesi: stallman é un grande programmatore con una visione d'insieme che va al di la' del codice. torvalds é giusto uno che scrive molto bene il codice. Ma non ha lo spessore per andare piu' in la'. Ma stiamo divagando  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Cazzantonio

Quoto lavish al 100%

qua ci sono un po' di informazioni utili...

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=57791&r=PI

Mi spaventa soprattutto la storia dell' "attestazione"....

----------

## Lestaat

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Quoto lavish al 100%
> 
> qua ci sono un po' di informazioni utili...
> 
> http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=57791&r=PI
> ...

 

Eh si.-...lo straquoto anche io.

Cerchiamo di essere franchi dai!!!

Per rendere sicuri i nostri dati ci sono mille e mille altri modi altrettanto sicuri e molti altri ancora più sicuri che non l'hw in questione.

Sappiamo bene tutti che qualcuno con l'intenzione di bucare un pc ci riuscirà tanto quanto prima e noi utenti normali non avremo mai bisogno di un chip per proteggere le mail o i documenti che mi scrivo a casa mia...

E' vero che non ha solo aspetti negativi ma andiamo....

E' una porcheria e tutti lo sappiamo. Permettere la diffusione di questo hardware è come dare una pistola in mano a un omicida!!!!

----------

## cloc3

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> qua ci sono un po' di informazioni utili...
> 
> http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=57791&r=PI
> ...

 

Allora. Dopo un po' di studio.

Mi pare che le funzionalità del chip incriminato siano riconducibili a due filoni.

Uno è il filone antivirus :Protected Execution, Curtained Memory, Protected Input/Output, Sealed Storage.

In pratica, offre un insieme di protezioni ispirate all'isolamento del programma.

Il programma è protetto dall'interferenza con altri programmi, usa uno spazio di memoria isolato, accede all'input output attraverso canali controllati, accede a dati criptati esternamente.

Francamente, ritengo che in questo non esista nulla di grave sotto l'aspetto etico morale, ma piuttosto sotto quello architettonicop di un sistema.

Linux è fatto di migliaia di programmi che interagiscono tra loro. Ad esempio, in Linux non gira quasi nulla senza utilizzare le funzionalità di bash. Lo scambio dati tra applicazioni diverse (ad esempio con il server X) è una tecnica costante di funzionamento. Non è un caso se su linux il taglia e incolla funziona molto meglio...

Nel campo del software libero, invece, si punta maggiormente alle applicazioni factotum, che implemantano al proprio interno tutte le funzionalità accessorie.

In questo senso, il TCG è tecnicamente in contrasto con la filosofia Unix.

Evidentemente, gli utenti di un sistema operativo unix si accorgeranno subito che il proprio computer funziona meglio senza il tcg che con ed opereranno la propria scelta di conseguenza. Bisogna vedere, invece, se le applicazioni proprietarie saranno in grado di sopportare la concorrenza del software libero nonostante l'uso di una tecnologia penalizzante. Mi pare comunque che, almeno inizialmente, queste funzionalità non saranno utilizzate, e forse proprio per questa ragione.

Il secondo è il filone anticopia: Attestation e Protected Launch.

Non c'è che dire. Potenzialità criminali. Ma non è una pistola messa in mano a nessuno. Bisognerà vigilare per ottenere una legislazione chiara e coerente sull'argomento. Bisognerà ragionare molto, ad esempio, sulle backlist, che quantomeno dovranno essere modificabili dal propietario del computer. In ogni caso, una protezione eccessiva contro la copia è un boomerang contro lo stesso software proprietario, che vive anche sulla illusione di molti utenti di poter facilmente fare i furbi.

In ogni caso, non sono daccordo con chi dice che il software libero non debba accordare supporto a queste tecnologie, perchè sarebbe un errore micidiale. Pensiamo ad esempio a quale sia il prezzo già pagato a causa del supporto scadente a certe periferiche, come ad esempio i modem interni o usb, che pure sono una cazzata sotto il profilo tecnologico. Se il chip esiste, sia fatto funzionare anche in Linux, senza che per questo nessuno rinunci alle proprie caratteristiche e alla propria identità.

----------

